# Dog Food



## Fowlmouth

What are you feeding your dogs? I have been using Black Gold for 9 years. Is there anything better for the same price? Is Hi Standard a better choice?


----------



## Bax*

I have been using Eukanuba for my black lab. 

I have found that other brands cause her to shed a lot but Eukanuba seems to keep her coat shiny and on her body. 

Not sure how it compares in price to the aforementioned brand though. 

I will say that I was disappointed with Blue Buffalo though. My dog looked like she had lepracy when I fed that stuff to her.


----------



## LostLouisianian

I've given Lucy the wonder dog everything from the good stuff to Sams choice from Walmart and she likes them all and seems to do fine with anything she eats but she literally likes to "graze" and eat grass and weeds. Her favorite is wild sunflower


----------



## Loke

I just pick one that doesn't have corn or wheat in it and my dogs do pretty well. Right now I'm feeding Loyal brand from Cal Ranch, but have had good luck with the Kirkland brand from Costco as well.


----------



## Bax*

Hey Lost, my dog's name is Lucy too! 8)


----------



## Airborne

Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice in the off season. When the temp drops and I'm running every weekend and sometimes longer on bird trips I will switch over to Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete. That's the high Octane stuff and you can smell it on the back end! Several friends went to the Steve Regan store and negotiated a good price because we would be feeding about 20 dogs all together. They give us a decent deal and it's a high quality dog food--my 4 pointers do well with it


----------



## Fowlmouth

Bax* said:


> I have been using Eukanuba for my black lab.
> I have found that other brands cause her to shed a lot but Eukanuba seems to keep her coat shiny and on her body. .


My yellow lab sheds year round. He is an outside dog all of the time too. He rubs against anything and leaves hair, he shakes off and hair goes flying, it's insane. I use a jumbo spiral horse currycomb on him and when I'm done there is a pile of hair. 
When we picked up the new pup the breeder gave us some sort of pills for maintaining a healthy shiny coat. I will have to see what the name of them are, never used them yet.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog

Purina Pro Plan Sport,works well for my active girls.


----------



## Steve G

After Innova was discontinued we switched to California Natural, because it was made by the same makers and believe the ingredients used were top quality. It is a limited ingredient dog food specifically designed for dogs with food sensitivities. Although our dogs have no sensitivites, they seem to do well on it. Good luck.


----------



## Mtnsurf

I use Dr. Tim's Glacier mix. 32/22 Fat/Protien. They also make a 30/20 mix called Pursuit. He has a background as a Vet and a musher. Some of the top Idatarod guys use his food. Good ingredients and made for high octane working dogs. Our dog runs hard all year and he seems to maintain weight and energy levels well. 
I get it from Chewy.com


----------



## Bax*

I also throw a raw egg into her food every now and then.


----------



## Packfish

Airborne said:


> Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice in the off season. When the temp drops and I'm running every weekend and sometimes longer on bird trips I will switch over to Diamond Naturals Extreme Athlete. That's the high Octane stuff and you can smell it on the back end! Several friends went to the Steve Regan store and negotiated a good price because we would be feeding about 20 dogs all together. They give us a decent deal and it's a high quality dog food--my 4 pointers do well with it


 Ditto- both my boys are the same- Diamond Nat Chicken and rice in the off season and extreme athlete during the season- getting ready to start the switch.


----------



## wyogoob

This week it's been tuna salad, moldy antelope salami and elk roast with potatoes and carrots.

Oh, and glazed donuts. Yuk, I don't know how anyone could eat those things.

.


----------



## Wasatch

Check out pawTree, it's as high quality as you can find anywhere, (corn, soy, and wheat free) and whatever recipe you feed is customized based on the unique and specific dietary needs of your dog! Check it out...Here's the website: www.pawtree.com/5star
You can PM me for more info as well...


----------



## BPturkeys

One of my dog's favorites: I start with the breasts from two young plump wild(not farm raised) ring neck pheasants(Ptarmigan can...poor man's pheasant.. be substituted) browned over a very hot grill with apple and cherrywood smoke until the outside is slightly crisp. Them braised low and slow in cast iron with a red wine sauce. The plate is completed with a generous serving of Green beans amandine. Honey laps it up and begs for seconds.


----------



## Bret

Fowlmouth I fed Black gold for a while and switched to High standard for a while. I didn't really notice a difference in any of mine for better or worse. 

I've been feeding pro-plan sport for the last while my dogs are doing well on it too.


----------



## wyogoob

*My dog is overweight, let me tell ya.*



wyogoob said:


> This week it's been tuna salad, moldy antelope salami and elk roast with potatoes and carrots.
> 
> Oh, and glazed donuts. Yuk, I don't know how anyone could eat those things.
> 
> .


I forgot elk liver and onions, salted peanuts and those Pupperoni thingies.

Note: Feeding onions to dogs is not recommended.

.


----------



## Airborne

BPturkeys said:


> One of my dog's favorites: I start with the breasts from two young plump wild(not farm raised) ring neck pheasants(Ptarmigan can...poor man's pheasant.. be substituted) browned over a very hot grill with apple and cherrywood smoke until the outside is slightly crisp. Them braised low and slow in cast iron with a red wine sauce. The plate is completed with a generous serving of Green beans amandine. Honey laps it up and begs for seconds.


You and Goob realize that dogs eat shiiit right! Hells, my dogs are regular shiiiit connoisseurs, I think they have a true appreciation for it and particularly favor one of their companions shiiit over all others. I open their kennels and they all run in and gobble up whatever he let loose. :grin:

I'm kind of doubting your dogs have such a discerning palate--but I could be wrong, it's happened once before . Of course I'm not one to baby my crew of mutts. To me they are more of a squad of soldiers than face lickin lap dogs. I do enjoy them!


----------



## BPturkeys

Airborne said:


> You and Goob realize that dogs eat shiiit right! Hells, my dogs are regular shiiiit connoisseurs, I think they have a true appreciation for it and particularly favor one of their companions shiiit over all others. I open their kennels and they all run in and gobble up whatever he let loose. :grin:
> 
> I'm kind of doubting your dogs have such a discerning palate--but I could be wrong, it's happened once before . Of course I'm not one to baby my crew of mutts. To me they are more of a squad of soldiers than face lickin lap dogs. I do enjoy them!


Well, I don't know for sure about your dogs eatin poop but I'll pure-D-gaarantee you Honey never touches the stuff. In fact, she won't even take a good sniff of wine that costs less than $6.00 per bottle. Tonight for Honey, it's wild Oregon Porta Bella mushrooms sauteed in pine nut sauce over blackened Mississippi Flathead Catfish...one of her fav's!

I guess what I'am trying to say is that if you can't feed your dog right, you shouldn't have a dog.


----------



## Bax*

BPturkeys said:


> I guess what I'am trying to say is that if you can't feed your dog right, you shouldn't have a dog.


Its a fine line to walk but I agree. I want my dog to be healthy and happy, so I am particular about what I feed her and avoid table scraps. Hopefully that translates into a longer life with my dog and more time in the field together.


----------



## wyogoob

BPturkeys said:


> One of my dog's favorites: I start with the breasts from two young plump wild(not farm raised) ring neck pheasants(Ptarmigan can...poor man's pheasant.. be substituted) browned over a very hot grill with apple and cherrywood smoke until the outside is slightly crisp. Them braised low and slow in cast iron with a red wine sauce. The plate is completed with a generous serving of Green beans amandine. Honey laps it up and begs for seconds.


What's amandine?


----------



## wyogoob

If I don't have table scraps, popcorn or moldy sausage I'll feed our dog Blue Buffalo Company - Blue with Life*Source *bits, chicken and brown rice recipe. thank you

It costs about three times as much per pound as my homemade chicken and brown rice casserole does....not taking into account the weight of the Life*Source* bits that the dog refuses to eat and spits out on the carpet.

Uh....tonight the dog and I had elk cheeseburgers and macaroni and cheese. Both of us couldn't be happier.

.


----------



## BPturkeys

wyogoob said:


> What's amandine?


Bake sliced almonds in a shallow pan at 350° for 5 to 10 minutes or until toasted. Set almonds aside. Cook beans in boiling water to cover in a Dutch oven 4 minutes or until tender; drain. Melt butter in Dutch oven; add almonds, beans, lemon juice, salt, and pepper, tossing to coat.

Honey isn't to big on pepper but for her, you can't have to much butter!


----------



## wyogoob

BPturkeys said:


> Bake sliced almonds in a shallow pan at 350° for 5 to 10 minutes or until toasted. Set almonds aside. Cook beans in boiling water to cover in a Dutch oven 4 minutes or until tender; drain. Melt butter in Dutch oven; add almonds, beans, lemon juice, salt, and pepper, tossing to coat.
> 
> Honey isn't to big on pepper but for her, you can't have to much butter!


Ooh, thanks. I think my dog and I would like that.

.


----------



## DevilDog09

Pro Pac. I get it at IFA for my Rottweiler/ Rhodesian Ridgeback. He does loves it and his coat looks fantastic. I had him on blue buffalo and then call of the wild. He had a lot of dandruff, put him on the Pro PAC and it cleared up after 2 weeks. Check out this website https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com. They give you honest reviews based on the ingredients in the food.


----------



## Lopon

And how about pawTree, it is good variant?


----------



## caddis8

I have been feeding Exclusive Brand Red Bag (Chicken and Rice, I believe). There are different kinds but it's been a very good food. I tried Dog Fuel for a while and that was just ok. Exclusive has been really good. They have a program where you buy 8 bags you get 1 free. 40 lb bag last almost exactly 1 month for Ruby. 2 cups a day for nice hard turds that are easy to clean up. She's 11 and slowing down, but still very healthy except for shaky bag hips.


----------



## TAK

Valu-Pak 28/20 Grain Free... $38 -50 LB bags. Cheaper the more you buy
Valu-Pak 24/20 Grain Free.... $38 -50 LB bags. Cheaper the more you buy

Pallet pricing is $33 per bag. 

I've feed a lot of brands and some are better than others. I like what I see with the Valu-Pak and it doesn't empty the pocket!


----------

